# About GDDR6 VS GDDR5X or GDDR5



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Aug 21, 2018)

why is nobody talking about this on the new nvidia cards? isn´t this new type of memory going to do shit at all? LOL.
no more speed?
nothing?
WAT


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 21, 2018)

well yeah but but the manufactures are not going to intentionally gimp their cards....get a bad rep and it is hard to shake...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2018)

It's just not news worthy by itself.  It was an inevitability.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 21, 2018)

The reviews will talk about it.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 21, 2018)

There's not a whole lot to talk about if you already have a 1080/1080 Ti with GDDR5X considering what made GDDR6 faster was already available through GDDR5X. The exception to that would be the GTX 1070 (GDDR5) to the RTX 2070 (GDDR6.) Your looking at a 40% increase in memory bandwidth from the GTX 1070.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 21, 2018)

That's why picking cards before you can make an informed decision is  not recommended.   However, I doubt that you will find any particular series card where AIB partners are using different memory.  I don't even look at reviews in detail until the Gaming, X, Strix, etc level cards break.  I wanna know...

a)  Memory Offerings
b)  VRMs / No. of Phases
c) Power Connectors
d) How many slots
e)  Noise / OC Temps
f)  Power consumption
g)  Overclock ability
h)  How far can I go w/ MSI AB sliders
i)  Provided Accessories (i.e support bracket)
j)  Power Connectors and Location
k)  How long is it ?
l)  Ports offered DP 1.4 ?  Suppot for 4k @ 144 Hz
m)  HDMI support level / HDMI sound support
n)  Backplate
o)  Heat Pipes
p)  Thermal pads on VRMs and Memory
q)  HD SLI
r)  Relative AIB performance
s)  Does EK have a fill length WB for it
t)  Will we see "you know who" 3-peat or will another wear the dunce cap this year


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 22, 2018)

GDDR5X = 14Gb/s
GDDR6 = 16Gb/s

So GDDR6 is slightly faster.  It also uses less power IIRC.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2018)

Once reviews hit and guys like us actually get the cards in our systems it will likely be talked about. Right now it's just like "hey, there's a new thing!" but nobody knows much about it yet except what it looks like on paper.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> It also uses less power IIRC.


Looks like it's the same as GDDR5X.






From Anandtech:


> Relative to GDDR5X, GDDR6 is not quite as big of a step up as some past memory generations, as many of GDDR6’s innovations were already baked into GDDR5X. None the less, alongside HBM2 for very high end use cases, it is expected to become the backbone memory of the GPU industry. The principle changes here include lower operating voltages (1.35v), and internally the memory is now divided into two memory channels per chip. For a standard 32-bit wide chip then, this means a pair of 16-bit memory channels, for a total of 16 such channels on a 256-bit card. While this in turn means there is a very large number of channels, GPUs are also well-positioned to take advantage of it since they are massively parallel devices to begin with.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> GDDR5X = 14Gb/s
> GDDR6 = 16Gb/s
> 
> So GDDR6 is slightly faster.  It also uses less power IIRC.


+1
also memory is really not a huge deal, yes it matters... but not as much as architecture/bus


----------

